

How I added my HN saved stories to a Posterous sidebar + HN-scraper on github - edparcell
http://blog.edparcell.com/how-i-added-my-hacker-news-saved-stories-to-m

======
edparcell
If you're wondering why you can't see links to HN on my blog, this is only
currently enabled on the front-page of the blog: <http://blog.edparcell.com/>

